# Mail directement dans archive ou la corbeille !



## lululooping (9 Mai 2015)

Bonjour ou bonsoir, c'est selon....voilà mon petit problème : je reçois sans aucun problème mes messages sur mes deux comptes existants, jusque là, pas de problème...mais après quelques heures / jours, certains de ces messages vont directement se mettre dans les archives ou la corbeille sans que je fasse quoi que se soit ! Je cherche je cherche mais ne trouve pas de solution...pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Mac Book Air - 10.10.3
Mail 8.2





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2015)

la solution se trouve peut-être la


----------

